# المنتدى منتدى اقسام السرفرات و البيع والشراء و الاعلان اقسام البيع والشراء قسم عروض البيع والشراء طلبات : طلب عمل

## GSM-AYA

السلام عليكم  
اعرف شخص يعمل سوفت وير  
يعمل على البوكسات التالية  
السيتول + الجاف+ السيكلون + الزيد 3اكس 
له خبرة  مايقارب  10 سنوات  
يبحت عن عمل 
وهو تقة على ضمانتي 
للجادين الاتصال بي  
لكي انسق بينكما

----------

